# An Announcement Coming in November? [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 31, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=14612"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=14612">Tweet</a></div>
<strong>Unconfirmed report of an announcement


</strong>I’ve been told that a major retailer will be doing a presentation showing off new gear from the manufacturers. When a third party asked about Canon stuff, he was told that he should attend as Canon folks will be interested. The retailer said they couldn’t say any more about what they’d be showing from Canon.</p>
<p>The mentioned presentation is the third week of November, so is it possible there could be an announcement the week of November 10, 2013?</p>
<p>This sort of thing does happen with retailers. They’re shown or told about gear behind an NDA to get ready for the marketing blitz and to get their orders in on the new products. We have been told previously that no new EOS DSLRs would be arriving in 2013, so perhaps this is for the expected EOS M2?</p>
<p>We have not seen any official invites to press events for that week yet, although Canon doesn’t always do that for a product announcement. We’ll try to get better information about this.</p>
<p>More to come…</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Ricku (Oct 31, 2013)

Oh little EOS M. What are you going to do now that Sony has launched their EF-capable A7 and A7R?

Just go FF or go home.


----------



## Orangutan (Oct 31, 2013)

Ricku said:


> Oh little EOS M. What are you going to do now that Sony has launched their EF-capable A7 and A7R?



If the past offers any predictive value, the "little EOS M" will be less expensive, more portable, more reliable and more profitable. The A7's look good on paper; but profit rules, and Canon knows how to do that.

I really do hope the A7's perform well, both in use and in the market: that would create pressure on Canon, and these are the kinds of bodies I'd like Canon to produce. I'm not, however, holding my breath for Sony to offer any legitimate market-based competition.


----------



## Viggo (Oct 31, 2013)

35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 

Perhaps it comes true if I say it enough?

35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 

;D


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 31, 2013)

Come on 7DII and 500F5.6


----------



## Ricku (Oct 31, 2013)

Viggo said:


> 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II
> 
> Perhaps it comes true if I say it enough?
> 
> ...



Add 14-24L and keep typing for a few days. I'm counting on you!


----------



## fox40phil (Oct 31, 2013)

Canon has to announce something really nice...... I'm bored of their silence.... :-\


----------



## mountain_drew (Oct 31, 2013)

Ricku said:


> Oh little EOS M. What are you going to do now that Sony has launched their EF-capable A7 and A7R?
> 
> Just go FF or go home.


Everyone is announcing crazy stuff and all we get is a firmware update


----------



## mackguyver (Oct 31, 2013)

Ricku said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II
> ...


+10,000 on the 14-24L, but I hope neither of you type like "Johnny" in the Shining


----------



## Bob Howland (Oct 31, 2013)

That's kind of late for the Christmas buying season, unless Canon can have lots of stock on the shelves within a week or so.


----------



## Dukinald (Oct 31, 2013)

Bob Howland said:


> That's kind of late for the Christmas buying season, unless Canon can have lots of stock on the shelves within a week or so.



Might be product announcement only with next year availability. I tapped out my new gear budget for this year anyway :-[ :-[


----------



## tron (Oct 31, 2013)

Ricku said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II 35 L II
> ...


16-35 2.8 L III 16-35 2.8 L III 16-35 2.8 L III 16-35 2.8 L III 16-35 2.8 L III 16-35 2.8 L III 16-35 2.8 L III 16-35 2.8 L III 16-35 2.8 L III 16-35 2.8 L III 16-35 2.8 L III 16-35 2.8 L III 16-35 2.8 L III 16-35 2.8 L III 16-35 2.8 L III 16-35 2.8 L III 16-35 2.8 L III 16-35 2.8 L III 16-35 2.8 L III 16-35 2.8 L III 16-35 2.8 L III 16-35 2.8 L III 16-35 2.8 L III 16-35 2.8 L III 16-35 2.8 L III 16-35 2.8 L III 16-35 2.8 L III 16-35 2.8 L III 16-35 2.8 L III 16-35 2.8 L III 16-35 2.8 L III 16-35 2.8 L III 16-35 2.8 L III 16-35 2.8 L III 16-35 2.8 L III 16-35 2.8 L III 

;D ;D ;D

P.S In addition to the previously mentioned lenses ;D ;D ;D


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 31, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> Ricku said:
> 
> 
> > Viggo said:
> ...



no tv and no beer make homer go crazy no tv and no beer make homer go crazy no tv and no beer make homer go crazy no tv and no beer make homer go crazy no tv and no beer make homer go crazy no tv and no beer make homer go crazy no tv and no beer make homer go crazy no tv and no beer make homer go crazy no tv and no beer make homer go crazy no tv and no beer make homer go crazy no tv and no beer make homer go crazy no tv and no beer make homer go crazy no tv and no beer make homer go crazy no tv and no beer make homer go crazy no tv and no beer make homer go crazy no tv and no beer make homer go crazy no tv and no beer make homer go crazy no tv and no beer make homer go crazy no tv and no beer make homer go crazy no tv and no beer make homer go crazy no tv and no beer make homer go crazy no tv and no beer make homer go crazy no tv and no beer make homer go crazy no tv and no beer make homer go crazy no tv and no beer make homer go crazy 

(Hey.... it's halloween  )


----------



## mackguyver (Oct 31, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> no tv and no beer make homer go crazy no tv and no beer make homer go crazy no tv and no beer make homer go crazy no tv and no beer make homer go crazy no tv and no beer make homer go crazy no tv and no beer make homer go crazy no tv and no beer make homer go crazy no tv and no beer make homer go crazy no tv and no beer make homer go crazy no tv and no beer make homer go crazy no tv and no beer make homer go crazy no tv and no beer make homer go crazy no tv and no beer make homer go crazy no tv and no beer make homer go crazy no tv and no beer make homer go crazy no tv and no beer make homer go crazy no tv and no beer make homer go crazy no tv and no beer make homer go crazy no tv and no beer make homer go crazy no tv and no beer make homer go crazy no tv and no beer make homer go crazy no tv and no beer make homer go crazy no tv and no beer make homer go crazy no tv and no beer make homer go crazy no tv and no beer make homer go crazy
> 
> (Hey.... it's halloween  )


AWESOME!!!


----------



## Viggo (Oct 31, 2013)

This thread turned out great! ;D


----------



## Drizzt321 (Oct 31, 2013)

Orangutan said:


> Ricku said:
> 
> 
> > Oh little EOS M. What are you going to do now that Sony has launched their EF-capable A7 and A7R?
> ...



Other bit is that, regardless of size of the body, there are certain physics constraints that will make the lenses tend to be larger and heavier for FF than APS-C. Simple fact of physics, so the EOS-M will likely still, in general, remain a bit smaller/lighter when it comes to lenses.


----------



## J.R. (Oct 31, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> Come on 7DII and 500F5.6



I'd buy both!


----------



## J.R. (Oct 31, 2013)

I just hope Canon's new announcement is nothing like the A7R. I don't want a FF mirrorless just for the heck of it ... poor AF, poor burst rate and 300 shots with a fully charged battery ... ugh!

Canon if you are coming up with a mirrorless FF, I'll need a proper camera.

EOS-M II is a different story all together. I'd buy it if only they improve the AF on the damn thing.


----------



## SwampYankee (Oct 31, 2013)

Well if this is the 5D MArk IV I'm going to harm myself


----------



## Triggyman (Oct 31, 2013)

My hope is it's the EF 50mm f/XX IS USM.


----------



## SwampYankee (Oct 31, 2013)

J.R. said:


> I just hope Canon's new announcement is nothing like the A7R. I don't want a FF mirrorless just for the heck of it ... poor AF, poor burst rate and 300 shots with a fully charged battery ... ugh!
> 
> Canon if you are coming up with a mirrorless FF, I'll need a proper camera.
> 
> EOS-M II is a different story all together. I'd buy it if only they improve the AF on the damn thing.



i played with the A7R at the NYC photo expo. Most impressive and paper and in your hands the first time but it still has not solved the AF and battery issues. Someone is going to get mirrorless right soon, I thought this might be it but perhaps not. The Olympus OM-D EM-1 seemed like the real deal and was the best mirrorless I've seen so far. Good focus, excellent viewfinder, well, built, weather proof, large deep selection of good lenses. Maybe not the sense of the Sony, but completely lens lines provide for choice in quality and price. Best mirrorless out there today. Got to have that view finder and I'm not so sure Canon will provide


----------



## J.R. (Oct 31, 2013)

SwampYankee said:


> Well if this is the 5D MArk IV I'm going to harm myself



What if it is a 1DXs? After all it is CR1 and there is no harm in daydreaming!

Jokes aside, if there is anything new, I guess it will be a lens.


----------



## Famateur (Oct 31, 2013)

With the timing and involvement of retailers, my guess (if this is true) is that it's something that will be available for the holiday shopping season. That could be anything from a new G- or S-series Powershot to a lens or new EOS M. I doubt it would be an announcement for a next-year release (why involve retailers, otherwise?).

A new EOS M wouldn't be hard for Canon to do. They'll probably just slap the 70D sensor into the existing M body, throw in some new creative filters and maybe a new lens (or announce the EF-M 11-22MM will be available in the USA).

Done. A "new" model just in time for the holiday shopping season...



Don Haines said:


> no tv and no beer make homer go crazy no tv and no beer make homer go crazy no tv and no beer make homer go crazy no tv and no beer make homer go crazy no tv and no beer make homer go crazy no tv and no beer make homer go crazy no tv and no beer make homer go crazy no tv and no beer make homer go crazy no tv and no beer make homer go crazy no tv and no beer make homer go crazy no tv and no beer make homer go crazy no tv and no beer make homer go crazy no tv and no beer make homer go crazy no tv and no beer make homer go crazy no tv and no beer make homer go crazy no tv and no beer make homer go crazy no tv and no beer make homer go crazy no tv and no beer make homer go crazy no tv and no beer make homer go crazy no tv and no beer make homer go crazy no tv and no beer make homer go crazy no tv and no beer make homer go crazy no tv and no beer make homer go crazy no tv and no beer make homer go crazy no tv and no beer make homer go crazy
> 
> (Hey.... it's halloween  )



*Don't mind if I do!!!!* ;D


----------



## dadgummit (Oct 31, 2013)

Triggyman said:


> My hope is it's the EF 50mm f/XX IS USM.



Cannot happen. I thought there was a law out there somewhere that Canon was not allowed to have a fast 50mm with good build, good bokeh and reliable auto focusing. There are options to pick one or two but not all 3.


----------



## AvTvM (Oct 31, 2013)

EOS M2. Same size as EOS-M. DP-AF sensor and absolutely all capabilities and features found in the 70D (except the flapping mirror and prism). "Retina" EVF included. EF-S and EF-adapter included in package. Priced @ 999,- including 18-55 STM. 

Instant win. Wait lists well into 2014. 

Unfortunately greed has made Canon too stupid to even think about this.


----------



## mountain_drew (Oct 31, 2013)

AvTvM said:


> EOS M2. Same size as EOS-M. DP-AF sensor and absolutely all capabilities and features found in the 70D (except the flapping mirror and prism). "Retina" EVF included. EF-S and EF-adapter included in package. Priced @ 999,- including 18-55 STM.
> 
> Instant win. Wait lists well into 2014.
> 
> Unfortunately greed has made Canon too stupid to even think about this.



Add a separate speedbooster-like adapter that doesn't affect AF (or not too much) and I'll be buying one.


----------



## Ruined (Oct 31, 2013)

Hoping for 7D2, no interest in EOS M series.


----------



## Ruined (Oct 31, 2013)

AvTvM said:


> EOS M2. Same size as EOS-M. DP-AF sensor and absolutely all capabilities and features found in the 70D (except the flapping mirror and prism). "Retina" EVF included. EF-S and EF-adapter included in package. Priced @ 999,- including 18-55 STM.
> 
> Instant win. Wait lists well into 2014.
> 
> Unfortunately greed has made Canon too stupid to even think about this.



Its not greed, its business. Mirrorless sells horribly across all manufactures compared to DSLR, so why would Canon stack their resources in a category that fails to sel?


----------



## Triggyman (Oct 31, 2013)

dadgummit said:


> Triggyman said:
> 
> 
> > My hope is it's the EF 50mm f/XX IS USM.
> ...



Canon is believed to be revamping their line of old Non-L Primes. It started with the 24mm f/2.8 IS, and the latest, the 35mm f/2 IS. My bet is they're redesigning the non-L 85.

This set up my hopes (its source is Canon Rumors itself). Only CR1 though, but it's enough to cross my fingers and get excited about the possibility! http://petapixel.com/2013/10/09/rumor-canon-may-replace-50mm-f1-4-high-end-50mm-f1-8/


----------



## Orangutan (Oct 31, 2013)

dilbert said:


> But I think the public is growing tired of Canon...



Would that supposition be based on your extensive market analysis, or on Canon's superior sales numbers, or on your belief that you are the public?

It sounds like _argumentum ex culo_.


----------



## pwp (Oct 31, 2013)

fox40phil said:


> Canon has to announce something really nice...... I'm bored of their silence.... :-\


Yes we _really _should have 4-5 totally major announcements per week. 
Sure has been a slow news week with the inevitable incendiary withdrawal symptoms from the upgrade addicts.

-pw


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 31, 2013)

pwp said:


> fox40phil said:
> 
> 
> > Canon has to announce something really nice...... I'm bored of their silence.... :-\
> ...



I don't think of it as upgrading, I think of it as buying a very very very expensive spare battery, one which comes with a free camera.


----------



## dlleno (Oct 31, 2013)

How about a candidate for the least likely to be announced: a 16-35 f/2.8 IS L iii


----------



## lw (Nov 1, 2013)

I think coming of the back of their successful launch of the customized S120 and G16 http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/10/limited-edition-powershot-cameras-coming/, the announcement in November is bound to be an extension to this with a wood-grain finished 5D MkIII into which you can have your monogrammed initials hand carved.
It's what you have been waiting for from Canon.


----------



## wickidwombat (Nov 1, 2013)

Ricku said:


> Oh little EOS M. What are you going to do now that Sony has launched their EF-capable A7 and A7R?
> 
> Just go FF or go home.



I was thinking about this the other day 
all they would have to do is take a 6D bits as is whack it into an EOS-M body with EF Mount and it would sell tons
have a hotshoe mountable EVF as an option perhaps
not sure if the EOS-M body is deep enough though to mount the sensor far enough back and retain the needed depth for the EF lens image circle projection.
of course this would bury the 6D sales but then they would bring out the 6Dmk2 with better AF wouldn't they


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 1, 2013)

The SX50 was announced Sept 2012, so its time for the SX60.


----------



## CarlTN (Nov 1, 2013)

How about an all new "full frame" category where the sensor's aspect is 5:7 rather than 4:6? Then make it a "foveon" type that is "only" 14 MP (x3). The pixels might thus be large enough to lower the noise of this design a bit, and yet due to its nature, it could possibly still resolve as much or more detail as a standard "bayer" 22 to 24 MP sensor (yet the color would give a special film like quality that Bayer inherently lacks). Give it a "miniature 1 series" body but with full size 1 series viewfinder and battery, and either the 5D3's AF sensor (or a modernized/adapted 7D, or 1D4 AF sensor...or perhaps something else). Let it record 16 bit RAW files, and shoot at 5.5 fps, and use something better/faster than CF cards. Like Nikon has done, give a choice to adjust the amount and type of data compression for RAW files, as well as their bit depth. It could function as a studio/portrait, or landscape camera...and would be adequate for sports (but would obviously not be _the_ sports camera). It could be priced at or under $4500. It could be the "studio/landscape" version of a "5D4", and then let something else be the sports "5D4". Or maybe instead it could be called an 8D? Or perhaps an "EOS D"...or just "EOS"?


----------



## Ruined (Nov 1, 2013)

dilbert said:


> Probably just another printer.
> 
> If it is a camera then it is too late (unless it is immediately available) for people to buy for the holiday season.
> 
> ...



Canon must really be in trouble! Oh wait, they still sell more cameras than any other manufacturer..

What the public in reality does appear to be growing tired of is mirrorless & point&shoot cameras. These are the two market segments that saw by far the largest percentage sales decline this year across all brands.


----------



## AvTvM (Nov 2, 2013)

Ruined said:


> Its not greed, its business. Mirrorless sells horribly across all manufactures compared to DSLR, so why would Canon stack their resources in a category that fails to sel?



Mirrorless has sold horribly up to now, because products offered ranged between "inadequate and horrible". EOS-M (dog-slow, no EVF), Nikon 1 (dwarf-sensored, too expensive), mFT (generally too expensive and not small/light enough compared to APS-C), APS-C sensored NEX did rather well ... compared to Sony SLT/DSLR sales ;-)


----------



## Random Orbits (Nov 3, 2013)

AvTvM said:


> Ruined said:
> 
> 
> > Its not greed, its business. Mirrorless sells horribly across all manufactures compared to DSLR, so why would Canon stack their resources in a category that fails to sel?
> ...



Wow, so the mirrorless products have not been good a value proposition to date! What a surprise. It might happen in a few generations, but not in 2013 nor 2014. I'll wait when native lens families are more well developed. f/2.8 primes for $1000? Not interested.


----------



## Don Haines (Nov 3, 2013)

wickidwombat said:


> Ricku said:
> 
> 
> > Oh little EOS M. What are you going to do now that Sony has launched their EF-capable A7 and A7R?
> ...


a 6D sensor would not solve the big problem with the EOS-M.... slow focus speed.. Let's see what happens if they put a 70D sensor into it....


----------



## dgatwood (Nov 4, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > Ricku said:
> ...



And if you limit it to EF lenses and made the body 26 mm deeper, you'd still have an off-balance rig with huge lenses on a tiny little camera body.

Now if you made it compatible with EF-M, EF-S, and EF lenses (throwing away a third of the pixels when attached to EF-S and EF-M lenses), then you'd have something that was at least usable, but you'd still have horrible autofocus with EF lenses because they tend to block the IR focus assist beam. To make a full-frame mirrorless camera, you need to start with a 6D-sized body (or bigger) and move the sensor forward or otherwise make it thinner, not start with a current EF-M body and try to stuff in a larger sensor.

Of course, you'd still have the inherent problem of distortion caused by adapter slump....


----------

